# Show of hands: Southwest / Vegas UrQ GTG fall '10



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Guys,
There has been some light chat about having a UrQ GTG here in Vegas this
fall (sept / oct). 
I had not seen anything planned for this year and figured I'd put the
feelers out.
We have 4-5 UrQ's here in Vegas, 1-2 in project status that could be
motivated to attend if there was something to look forward to. Some
interesting cars as well (10v 034'd, 2.7tt'd, couple WX's, 2.5 Stroker 034)
September and October are great months to be in Vegas.
This is a BIG car-town and there are some great activities that I have up my
sleeve, as well as dealer support.
Hit me back with any interest and suggestions and I will proceed
accordingly, us locals will be doing something regardless - the more the
merrier.
Sean


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Show of hands: Southwest / Vegas UrQ GTG fall '10 (quattro v1.0)*

I would love to, but the car will not be ready by then....Next year...


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Show of hands: Southwest / Vegas UrQ GTG fall '10 (Sepp)*

I will be in vegas for Wuste fest this early june. I would love to see some URs there. I would drive my Quattro down but the clutch is on its way out and im doing an AAN this winter, so ill be driving a mk4 jetta.


----------

